# bad portrait thread



## Surly Wurly

draw some crappy portraits, you international gaggle of determined masturbators


famous people, your pet, i dont care. dont bother drawing another sas person without their permission tho or itll all just get deleted come on you know the drill wotevsssss

ugh i suppose i gotta do some to get the ball rolling, and i gotta have some crap poll options as well for the click and forget clique, think i'll go with a nice round number like 7

ok polll first then pics, i promise


(and yeah im kinda drunk so what)


----------



## Barakiel

This is an awful portrait I made of a certain somebody long ago, no idea why I still have it on my PC. :um

I just really hope they don't mind being immortalized this way.


----------



## Surly Wurly




----------



## Surly Wurly

Barakiel said:


> This is an awful portrait I made of a certain somebody long ago, no idea why I still have it on my PC. :um
> 
> I just really hope they don't mind being immortalized this way.


oh hi

i hope it wasnt tears that melted their face

somehow the faltering line and the accidental pool of unchecked pigment capture human frailty better than the most precise and competent hands


----------



## Surly Wurly

hm amma do nuther one


----------



## Surly Wurly




----------



## Barakiel

This is the thread for _bad_ portraits dude. :sus


----------



## Surly Wurly

Barakiel said:


> This is the thread for _bad_ portraits dude. :sus


oh come on i cant draw for sh!t, 4 reelz man xD


----------



## SplendidBob

I am a little bit drunk. This is me. My hands are accurate.


----------



## Telliblah

Self-portrait titled;

_*Contemplating the Vastness of Orion on the Lonely Frozen Plains of Night*_


----------



## RandomGentleman

Just drew that in like 5 minutes. I am truly an artistic genius.


----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## feels

Here's some junk I had on my computer

and here's one I just farted out:



used to do this all the time for fun cause it would crack my *** up so much


----------



## kesker

Epic battle between evil yellow unicorn and confused brown seahorse.


----------



## Amphoteric

bro


----------



## Surly Wurly

splendidbob said:


> I am a little bit drunk. This is me. My hands are accurate.


looks like keanu reeves after a few years on a desert island


----------



## Surly Wurly

RandomGentleman said:


> Just drew that in like 5 minutes. I am truly an artistic genius.


oh wow its everyones favourite smirking wh0r3 from highgarden, margaery tyrell!










why'd u make her look fat is that yr thing tho


----------



## Surly Wurly

Telliblah said:


> Self-portrait titled;
> 
> _*Contemplating the Vastness of Orion on the Lonely Frozen Plains of Night*_


great energy


----------



## Surly Wurly

feels said:


> and here's one I just farted out:
> 
> 
> 
> used to do this all the time for fun cause it would crack my *** up so much


ok so thats either joe zawinul or Flavio, the elusive 3rd mario brother


----------



## Surly Wurly

ok so these are all great (and inspiring, even), but this one is my fav by far.



Amphoteric said:


> bro


fantastic subject matter and you really captured his aura. ill post something later and feel bad that this is so much better than it x|


----------



## Constellations

dude with beard

I think I ended up drawing an indie/hipster


----------



## Surly Wurly

FallingOrchids said:


> dude with beard
> 
> I think I ended up drawing an indie/hipster


wow thats beautiful mannng :0

do you love beards? because that beard looks like _someone _loved it


----------



## Constellations

Surly Wurly said:


> wow thats beautiful mannng :0
> 
> do you love beards? because that beard looks like _someone _loved it


ngl i do think i'm developing a new found love for beards


----------



## Surly Wurly

FallingOrchids said:


> ngl i do think i'm developing a new found love for beards


no hetero but i kinda wanna get you to draw mine 0_o

but yeah, beautiful lines, love the eyes too. you should draw lots more things in your life :3


----------



## Surly Wurly




----------



## Constellations

Surly Wurly said:


> no hetero but i kinda wanna get you to draw mine 0_o
> 
> but yeah, beautiful lines, love the eyes too. you should draw lots more things in your life :3


well i'll sure as hell be taking that as a compliment hahaaa

thank you, i do try to when i can be bothered to do so :]


----------



## Surly Wurly

this is a really famous guy but i dunno how famous the source pic i used was. just busted this out just now B^]


----------



## Wizard Lizard

An oldass portrait I did of one of my favorite video game characters. 
It's butifel, isn't that right Zach?

EDIT: 
Next post has working link(I think)


----------



## Surly Wurly

Wizard Lizard said:


> An oldass portrait I did of one of my favorite video game characters.
> It's butifel, isn't that right Zach?


pic is no working :s i think i was able to see it using my hakzor skillz but i didnt want to post up what i found in case it breached yer privacies :s


----------



## Wizard Lizard

Surly Wurly said:


> pic is no working :s i think i was able to see it using my hakzor skillz but i didnt want to post up what i found in case it breached yer privacies :s


Oh no! Please don't tell anyone about my huge stash of gay furry porn!

Does this image work though?


----------



## Surly Wurly

Wizard Lizard said:


> Oh no! Please don't tell anyone about my huge stash of gay furry porn!
> 
> Does this image work though?


i sees it. and yeah i did find it

my skills are a curse, i didnt need to be seeing those giant green orangutan and their willing anuses


----------



## Wizard Lizard

Surly Wurly said:


> i sees it. and yeah i did find it
> 
> my skills are a curse, i didnt need to be seeing those giant green orangutan and their willing anuses


You're saying that as if you didn't enjoy looking at Winnie the Pooh digesting Tiger with his anus.


----------



## Surly Wurly

Wizard Lizard said:


> You're saying that as if you didn't enjoy looking at Winnie the Pooh digesting Tiger with his anus.


oh i didnt get to that bit. i will now tho obviously


----------



## saya2077

I know
I know
I am a artistic genius


----------



## Surly Wurly

saya2077 said:


> I know
> I know
> *I am a artistic genius*


clearly

who dat


----------



## RestlessNative

I copied a picture of myself that I posted in the photo thread that nobody paid any attention to because I'm an ugmo. :"(

This is like 500x the ugly. I'm actually kind of afraid of my portrait.


----------



## Surly Wurly

RestlessNative said:


> I copied a picture of myself that I posted in the photo thread that nobody paid any attention to *because I'm an ugmo*. :"(


that thread is just target practise for all the guys and their protein pistols



> This is like 500x the ugly. *I'm actually kind of afraid of my portrait.*


you have full lips and delicate nasal contours


----------



## RestlessNative

Surly Wurly said:


> that thread is just target practise for all the guys and their protein pistols
> 
> you have full lips and delicate nasal contours


My nose looks nothing like that in reality. My nostrils are definitely not that visible.


----------



## RestlessNative

I did Johnny Depp.


----------



## Surly Wurly

RestlessNative said:


> I did Johnny Depp.


Niiiice! Mebbe ill do a lil kate moss to keep him company


----------



## Memories of Silence

I want to draw someone, but I don't know who. Can anyone think of someone?


----------



## Surly Wurly

Silent Memory said:


> I want to draw someone, but I don't know who. Can anyone think of someone?


if you ever need to ask anyone something, ask me

ok so heres some suggestions

rasputin










winston churchill










charles manson










david coulthard










tommy lee jones


----------



## Surly Wurly

Silent Memory said:


> I want to draw someone, but I don't know who. Can anyone think of someone?


...or agent smith


----------



## Surly Wurly

RestlessNative said:


> I did Johnny Depp.


reunited


----------



## RestlessNative

Surly Wurly said:


> reunited


Oh wow. Looks kind of like an ape. Good job. Johnny be happy.

I put my thumb up to yours and it was like a mirror image. They look exactly the same.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Surly Wurly said:


> if you ever need to ask anyone something, ask me
> 
> ok so heres some suggestions
> 
> tommy lee jones


----------



## Memories of Silence

Surly Wurly said:


> ...or agent smith


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Silent Memory said:


>





Silent Memory said:


>


 :lol

These are so terrible they're awesome!


----------



## Surly Wurly

Silent Memory said:


>





Silent Memory said:


>


these are wwonderful <3 bonzer, m8


----------



## RestlessNative

@Silent Memory

I ****ing love yours. I'm kind of jealous of your hideous drawing skills.


----------



## Surly Wurly




----------



## quesara

One of my favorite pastimes.


----------



## livetolovetolive

Telliblah said:


> Self-portrait titled;
> 
> _*Contemplating the Vastness of Orion on the Lonely Frozen Plains of Night*_


Terrifying. I like it


----------



## Telliblah

livetolovetolive said:


> Terrifying. I like it


I-it's actually supposed to make you think deep thoughts...


----------



## livetolovetolive

Telliblah said:


> I-it's actually supposed to make you think deep thoughts...


How deep?


----------



## Telliblah

livetolovetolive said:


> How deep?


About as deep as your average porn star.


----------



## livetolovetolive

Telliblah said:


> About as deep as your average porn star.


Who are you, guy?


----------



## Telliblah

livetolovetolive said:


> Who are you, guy?


Your worst wet dream.


----------



## livetolovetolive

Telliblah said:


> Your worst wet dream.


I don't get you bro. Is there a human being there? Or just a alien?


----------



## Telliblah

livetolovetolive said:


> I don't get you bro. Is there a human being there? Or just a alien?


I've been told I'm both so I dunno.


----------



## livetolovetolive

Telliblah said:


> I've been told I'm both so I dunno.


Where there is doubt there is human hope.


----------



## Telliblah

livetolovetolive said:


> Where there is doubt there is human hope.


What about alien hope?


----------



## livetolovetolive

Telliblah said:


> What about alien hope?


Aliens have no hope or doubt. Just cold knowing.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

my paint masterpiece


----------



## Telliblah

livetolovetolive said:


> Aliens have no hope or doubt. Just cold knowing.


What a mean thing to say.


----------



## Surly Wurly

Telliblah said:


> About as deep as your average porn star.


in a world where bacon gives people cancer, you are the cancer i give to bacon


----------



## livetolovetolive

Telliblah said:


> What a mean thing to say.


Well then.


----------



## Surly Wurly

thedevilsblood said:


> my paint masterpiece


charlie chaplin! classic


----------



## Surly Wurly

quesara said:


> One of my favorite pastimes.


i feel like i recognise these guys but i dont know their names due to geographical reasons


----------



## Telliblah

Surly Wurly said:


> in a world where bacon gives people cancer, you are the cancer i give to bacon


Thus, the circle is closed.



livetolovetolive said:


> Well then.


Yeah.


----------



## quesara

@surlywurly not famous, just random men from a magazine about car dealership, haha.


----------



## Surly Wurly

quesara said:


> Not famous, just random men from a magazine about *car dealership*, haha.


lmao xD

i like your style, can i make a request?


----------



## SplendidBob

thedevilsblood said:


> my paint masterpiece


He is chirpier here than when you normally see him. I like this.


----------



## quesara

Surly Wurly said:


> lmao xD
> 
> i like your style, can i make a request?


Shoot


----------



## Surly Wurly

quesara said:


> Shoot


hells yes


----------



## quesara

Surly Wurly said:


> hells yes












XD


----------



## Surly Wurly

quesara said:


> XD


God dammit XD


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

splendidbob said:


> He is chirpier here than when you normally see him. I like this.





Surly Wurly said:


> charlie chaplin! classic


Thanks.


----------



## Memories of Silence

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> These are so terrible they're awesome!





Surly Wurly said:


> these are wwonderful <3 bonzer, m8





RestlessNative said:


> @Silent Memory
> 
> I ****ing love yours. I'm kind of jealous of your hideous drawing skills.


Thanks 

Has anyone heard of the French Girls app? People post photos on there, and other people draw portraits of them. It was fun before I lost all of the colours I bought.


----------



## quesara

Silent Memory said:


> Thanks
> 
> Has anyone heard of the French Girls app? People post photos on there, and other people draw portraits of them. It was fun before I lost all of the colours I bought.


<3 French Girls. Here's my proudest moment:


----------



## Surly Wurly

quesara said:


> <3 French Girls. Here's my proudest moment:


lol thats hilarious i need to get me some of that


----------



## WillYouStopDave

quesara said:


> XD


 :lol

He always did have that halfway perplexed look about him. This elevates it to pure comedy gold.


----------



## Surly Wurly

quesara said:


> XD


i did his BFF, Terror Santa.


----------



## Amethyst Forest




----------



## RestlessNative

Surly Wurly said:


> i did his BFF, Terror Santa.


I like the face shading.


----------



## quesara

Surly Wurly said:


> i did his BFF, Terror Santa.


YAAAAS :boogie

Our portrait style is eerily similar.


----------



## Surly Wurly

quesara said:


> YAAAAS :boogie
> 
> *Our portrait style is eerily similar*.


didnt we also decide that we have similar hillwalking styles and also hillwalking-narration styles? : /

this is creepy as hell


----------



## quesara

Surly Wurly said:


> didnt we also decide that we have similar hillwalking styles and also hillwalking-narration styles? : /
> 
> this is creepy as hell


Yes, yes we did. Are you my Scottish male doppelgänger or ?


----------



## Surly Wurly

quesara said:


> Yes, yes we did. Are you my Scottish male doppelgänger or ?


maybe i am a fictional poster you dreamed up sometime and i started posting autonomously, like some kind of kilgore trout/kurt vonnegut arrangement x3


----------



## dune87

Sorry Tom <3 this is how you'll look when you're 90.


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> i did his BFF, Terror Santa.


I love it! Especially the eyelashes and the stray beard hairs!


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> I love it! Especially the eyelashes and the stray beard hairs!


thanks. and to return the compliment in kind, i know that you love toms tight curls and his forehead lines, whether you are aware of it or not x3


----------



## Surly Wurly

RestlessNative said:


> I like the face shading.


thats so you can tell he is brown :3


----------



## RestlessNative

Surly Wurly said:


> thats so you can tell he is brown :3


Yeah. I thought it was funny. You shouldn't be allowed to post in this thread, you're too good at drawing.


----------



## Surly Wurly

RestlessNative said:


> Yeah. I thought it was funny. You shouldn't be allowed to post in this thread, you're too good at drawing.


yeah well you shouldnt be allowed to have SA with that honey tongue ;L


----------



## RestlessNative

Surly Wurly said:


> yeah well you shouldnt be allowed to have SA with that honey tongue ;L


Mm, well. I know.


----------



## quesara

Ran out of room for the turkey neck


----------



## Carlfrukt

Two portraits of the same person.


----------



## RestlessNative

Surly Wurly said:


> charlie chaplin! classic


Oh wow I missed this. I laughed so much.


----------



## dune87

Good morning, good morning to you


----------



## Surly Wurly

quesara said:


> Ran out of room for the turkey neck


dayum thats so fine, look at the shocking geometry of that hideous sweep of blonde. my hair has been thinning out for a long time, it's well worth remembering that those who have hair often do terrible things with it.



Carlfrukt said:


> Two portraits of the same person.


beautiful style, lovingly rendered were-pig



RestlessNative said:


> Oh wow I missed this. I laughed so much.














dune87 said:


> Good morning, good morning to you


WENDY

GIMME THE BAT

I'M NOT GOING TO HURT YOU


----------



## quesara

Carlfrukt said:


> Two portraits of the same person.


These are pretty rad!


----------



## quesara

I just got back to my hotel room to discover the Trump portrait and two rejects from last night have been neatly laid out on the nightstand. I guess housekeeping found them, HAHA.

:tiptoe


----------



## dune87

I didn't feel amused for a really long time.. Until I started participating in this thread. I just love it.


----------



## dune87

quesara said:


> I just got back to my hotel room to discover the Trump portrait and two rejects from last night have been neatly laid out on the nightstand. I guess housekeeping found them, HAHA.
> 
> :tiptoe


Hahaha, these are just so awesome!


----------



## RestlessNative

I can't see some of the pictures and I am becoming very depressed.


----------



## Surly Wurly

quesara said:


> I just got back to my hotel room to discover the Trump portrait and two rejects from last night have been neatly laid out on the nightstand. I guess housekeeping found them, HAHA.
> 
> :tiptoe


godammit thats awesome xD i love that my thread has created an awkward subplot between you and the maids ^_^



>


reminds me of some francis bacon triptych x3


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> I didn't feel amused for a really long time.. Until I started participating in this thread. I just love it.


wahh i'm always glad when people say things like that in my threads x,,,| its amazing how much difference some decent quality camaraderie can make :hug

but yeah back to the serious business of your skills, which are fookin BOMB, son



>


*...sigh*

i bet you have no idea how sensual your lines even are <3

if i may, any chance of a picture of churchill and hitchcock together? x3

and i'll do another pic rite now since yr digging the thread so much. first i got unfinished business with one of my former works


----------



## Surly Wurly

Surly Wurly said:


> this is a really famous guy but i dunno how famous the source pic i used was. just busted this out just now B^]


ok so i just wanted to bump this one which i was really proud of. its actually the rock, back when he used to be the most gigantic fannypack lesbian in the galaxy, rockin The People's Pronoun or something


----------



## Surly Wurly

RestlessNative said:


> I can't see some of the pictures and I am becoming very depressed.


can i help? tell me which ones. i am resourceful


----------



## quesara

Surly Wurly said:


> ok so i just wanted to bump this one which i was really proud of. its actually the rock, back when he used to be the most gigantic fannypack lesbian in the galaxy, rockin The People's Pronoun or something


Beef neck on POINT.

Also, I don't mean to make this any weirder than it already is, but I drew the rock like 7 years ago when I was in my post-it phase:


----------



## RestlessNative

Surly Wurly said:


> can i help? tell me which ones. i am resourceful


Actually it's just quesara's pictures that I can't see. And the one Carlfrukt did.



Surly Wurly said:


> reminds me of some francis bacon triptych x3


And are you kidding me? I love Francis Bacon, he's one of my favourite artists!


----------



## Surly Wurly

4 @dune87


----------



## Surly Wurly

quesara said:


> Beef neck on POINT.
> 
> Also, *I don't mean to make this any weirder than it already is*, but I drew the rock like 7 years ago when I was in my post-it phase:


i'm scared to do anything in case you've already done it too x / but that said i wonder if your rock can smell what my rock is cooking


----------



## Surly Wurly

RestlessNative said:


> Actually it's just quesara's pictures that I can't see. And the one Carlfrukt did.


what if you click on this -

http://i66.tinypic.com/2rrw7lf.jpg



> And are you kidding me? I love Francis Bacon, *he's one of my favourite artists!*


*hi5*


----------



## Surly Wurly

quesara said:


> Also, I don't mean to make this any weirder than it already is, but I drew the rock like 7 years ago when I was in my post-it phase:


actually wait a minute. have you stuck something to the picture, over his ear?


----------



## RestlessNative

Surly Wurly said:


> what if you click on this -
> 
> http://i66.tinypic.com/2rrw7lf.jpg
> 
> *hi5*


Well with the wifi I was using last night I could see all the pictures but the wifi I use the majority of the time blocks a few sites, including most of the image upload sites. Everything just sucks a55.


----------



## Surly Wurly

RestlessNative said:


> Well with the wifi I was using last night I could see all the pictures but the wifi I use the majority of the time blocks a few sites, including most of the image upload sites. Everything just sucks a55.


we aint done here


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> 4 @dune87


 <3 Cuteness overload!

Here's a little something for you as a special thank you for the thread - highlight of my day.


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> <3 Cuteness overload!
> 
> Here's a little something for you as a special thank you for the thread - highlight of my day.


holy crap! you gotta be spending some serious time drawing stuff to be so slick, amirite? 

thats _siiiiiiick_


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> holy crap! you gotta be spending some serious time drawing stuff to be so slick, amirite?
> 
> thats _siiiiiiick_


Thank you, but it's not me. I have this awesome app called "Paper" on my tablet  it has a brush that helps with the slickness.

(I haven't drawn anything for 10 years)


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> Thank you, but it's not me. I have this awesome app called "Paper" on my tablet  it has a brush that helps with the slickness.
> 
> (I haven't drawn anything for 10 years)


nawwwwww the slickness is your eye, and the sweep of your lines, unless the app is drawing it for you then its all you! xD the little bird perched on hitchcocks cigar, and the impertinent tilt of his head? they got an app for that?! whatever xD

anyway i'm gonna squeeze one more out before bed. maybe two


----------



## SD92

Just a quick random draw.


----------



## Surly Wurly




----------



## Surly Wurly

SD92 said:


> Just a quick random draw.


is it a self portrait? you have my condolences xD


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


>


I'm not a GOT fan, but I have to say, these are great. Peter's lips, nose, hair and expression are straight to the point. As for the second one (can't remember names), sheer annoyance is oozing from every pore. For some reason annoyed faces are my favourite.

Talking about annoyance, I loved the cat with the finger in the first page.


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> I'm not a GOT fan, but I have to say, these are great. Peter's lips, nose, hair and expression are straight to the point.


well first of all im amazed you could even tell its mr dinkles, thanks! xD



> As for the second one (can't remember names), sheer annoyance is oozing from every pore. For some reason annoyed faces are my favourite.
> 
> Talking about annoyance, I loved the cat with the finger in the first page.


...but yeah, this is where we get into "bad portrait" territory xD the big guy is hodor, he's not really annoyed, but its kinda hard to say what he is...i guess you could say he's a bit, erm, uncomplicated x3

and the cat, is actually doge










...but doge looks kinda like a kitty anyway xD

was gonna say, i think we talked about dune the movie before? if you are looking for any inspiration then its full of quirky characters, you could do a flying fatman or maybe even the young and willowy kyle maclachlan


----------



## SD92

Surly Wurly said:


> is it a self portrait? you have my condolences xD


Yes it's a picture of me when I was a baby. :O


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> well first of all im amazed you could even tell its mr dinkles, thanks! xD
> 
> ...but yeah, this is where we get into "bad portrait" territory xD the big guy is hodor, he's not really annoyed, but its kinda hard to say what he is...i guess you could say he's a bit, erm, uncomplicated x3
> 
> and the cat, is actually doge
> 
> ...but doge looks kinda like a kitty anyway xD
> 
> was gonna say, i think we talked about dune the movie before? if you are looking for any inspiration then its full of quirky characters, you could do a flying fatman or maybe even the young and willowy kyle maclachlan


No matter what, they're awesome! 

I will keep the flying fat guy for a special night with sexy mood. I can't squeeze him in just whenever. For now I have mr Atreides. His 70s hairstyle is a bit elusive though. He turned out a bit like a wallflower :idea


----------



## uziq

this took me at least 1000 hours in ms paint so please respect my artwork and do not steal


----------



## Memories of Silence

I found these.  I hope I didn't insult anyone.


----------



## Surly Wurly

quesara said:


> I just got back to my hotel room to discover the Trump portrait and two rejects from last night have been neatly laid out on the nightstand. I guess housekeeping found them, HAHA.
> 
> :tiptoe


i wanted to post from a hotel too =}


----------



## SadGhost

A portrait of the fly that was hanging around for a few days. I named him Fred.


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> No matter what, they're awesome!
> 
> I will keep the flying fat guy for a special night with sexy mood. I can't squeeze him in just whenever. For now I have mr Atreides. His 70s hairstyle is a bit elusive though. He turned out a bit like a *wallflower *:idea


the elephant in the room is that the chosen one is a bit of a weed

anyway his hair is beautiful and i love his slightly vacant expression x3


----------



## Surly Wurly

cops and queers make good looking models


----------



## Surly Wurly

SadGhost said:


> A portrait of the fly that was hanging around for a few days. I named him Fred.


i'm intrigued, would love to see more from you in this thread


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SadGhost said:


> A portrait of the fly that was hanging around for a few days. I named him Fred.


 Hmmm. He looks like his name is Earl.


----------



## Constellations

another hipster hahaha


----------



## SadGhost

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hmmm. He looks like his name is Earl.


Come to think of it, you're right. My grandfather's name was Earl. Maybe he reincarnated into this overly friendly fly just to say hello.



Surly Wurly said:


> i'm intrigued, would love to see more from you in this thread


Ok, not sure if this is a bad portrait, but have this gif I made while thinking about how strange (and scary) Luna Moths are.


----------



## SadGhost

FallingOrchids said:


> another hipster hahaha


Woahh, that is some sweet line work!


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> cops and queers make good looking models


Looks at these kissable lips! That's the shade of lipstick I've been looking for since forever. I'm scared of him normally, but here he's just adorable.



FallingOrchids said:


> another hipster hahaha


If I was 17 years old I would fall for this guy. But now I can just admire how great your style is.



SadGhost said:


> Ok, not sure if this is a bad portrait, but have this weird gif I made while thinking about how strange Luna Moths are.


OMG <3 I love this! What do you use to make gifs?


----------



## SadGhost

dune87 said:


> Looks at these kissable lips! That's the shade of lipstick I've been looking for since forever. I'm scared of him normally, but here he's just adorable.
> 
> If I was 17 years old I would fall for this guy. But now I can just admire how great your style is.
> 
> OMG <3 I love this! What do you use to make gifs?


I use Photoshop CS6, but I think GIMP is a good free alternative, and there was also one I used to use forever ago called GifMaker. It is also free, and lets you combine images into a slideshow/moving gif.

Photoshop is a bit easier though because it lets you draw in layers, and keep some layers static throughout the gif's progression, and manipulate others into movement pretty easily. (i.e. with the wings it just meant copying the wing layers a few times and rotating them slightly on each frame.) I think GIMP has these capabilities too, though I am still a beginner with it.


----------



## Surly Wurly

FallingOrchids said:


> another hipster hahaha


you are so welcome in this thread. love love love love love it, with fairies and icing sugar and lube on top <3_<4



SadGhost said:


> Woahh, that is some sweet line work!


damn straight O_O


----------



## Surly Wurly

SadGhost said:


> Ok, *not sure if this is a bad portrait, *but have this gif I made while thinking about how strange (and scary) Luna Moths are.


you can do whatever you want in this thread O_O

when i start dumb threads like this its really just an excuse to hopefully make people start doing cool stuff. wonderful things happening in this thread! ^-^

(kinda wish the lil lady had fuzzy armpits too tho xD)



dune87 said:


> Looks at these kissable lips! That's the shade of lipstick I've been looking for since forever. I'm scared of him normally, but here he's just adorable.


you are so supportive and sweet and kind :,| consider yourself _mum-zoned_ ;L


----------



## dune87

SadGhost said:


> I use Photoshop CS6, but I think GIMP is a good free alternative, and there was also one I used to use forever ago called GifMaker. It is also free, and lets you combine images into a slideshow/moving gif.
> 
> Photoshop is a bit easier though because it lets you draw in layers, and keep some layers static throughout the gif's progression, and manipulate others into movement pretty easily. (i.e. with the wings it just meant copying the wing layers a few times and rotating them slightly on each frame.) I think GIMP has these capabilities too, though I am still a beginner with it.


Thank you so much for the tips!



Surly Wurly said:


> you are so supportive and sweet and kind :,| consider yourself _mum-zoned_ ;L


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> Thank you so much for the tips!


waaaaaaah D,,,,x

edit - any pic requests, mom?


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> edit - any pic requests, mom?


How about Danny de Vito or Pamela Anderson.. Or both?


----------



## peace_love

FallingOrchids said:


> another hipster hahaha


This is very good! You go!


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> How about Danny de Vito or Pamela Anderson.. Or both?












amma need a cup of tea for this, ill be rite back


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I can't draw but this one might be cool to see translated.


----------



## quesara

Surly Wurly said:


> i wanted to post from a hotel too =}


Please tell me you left that work of art behind for the maids to find.


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> How about Danny de Vito or Pamela Anderson.. Or both?


yo, moms, i went to mspaint for maximum devastation










if you click this link the picture display larger than it does in the regular window  some of the BEAUTIFUL LINEWORK is getting a bit scrunched up x3

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/surly-wurly-637657/albums/hmm/293074-pammie.png


----------



## Surly Wurly

quesara said:


> Please tell me you left that work of art behind for the maids to find.


gahhh i dont remember actually :s clearly this should be a thing


----------



## Constellations

SadGhost said:


> Woahh, that is some sweet line work!


Ahhh it's not really me it's just the pressure sensitivity of my drawing tablet but thanks :smile2:



dune87 said:


> If I was 17 years old I would fall for this guy. But now I can just admire how great your style is.


I don't even think I would fall for a guy like this hahah, though I just seem to really like this kind of style :grin2:



Surly Wurly said:


> you are so welcome in this thread. love love love love love it, with fairies and icing sugar and lube on top <3_<4


Woahhhh 
much appreciated (I'll take the fairies and sugar, not too sure about the lube though :lol)



peace_love said:


> This is very good! You go!


Thank you :smile2:


----------



## Surly Wurly

FallingOrchids said:


> Woahhhh
> much appreciated (I'll take the fairies and sugar, not too sure about the lube though :lol)


stuff gets everywhere dammit, gross


----------



## SadGhost

Surly Wurly said:


> yo, moms, i went to mspaint for maximum devastation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you click this link the picture display larger than it does in the regular window  some of the BEAUTIFUL LINEWORK is getting a bit scrunched up x3
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/surly-wurly-637657/albums/hmm/293074-pammie.png


I love this! The colours are so vivid and it's disturbing in all the right ways. The Dannies look like they have just concluded a ritual to bring forth the giantess.


----------



## Surly Wurly

SadGhost said:


> I love this! The colours are so vivid and it's disturbing in all the right ways. The Dannies look like they have just concluded a ritual to bring forth the giantess.


i think the thing stopping other people being this great is that their talent gets in the way ;]


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> yo, moms, i went to mspaint for maximum devastation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you click this link the picture display larger than it does in the regular window  some of the BEAUTIFUL LINEWORK is getting a bit scrunched up x3
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/surly-wurly-637657/albums/hmm/293074-pammie.png


*Inflates like a peackock*
So proud of you sonz!
I dont know whats best. The circle of de Vitos, all with different outfits and personas? ( I especially love the one on the right, hes clearly touched). Or the shy smile of Pam and her luscious lips?

I really want to see a David Hasselhoff now. Is it too much to ask?


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> *Inflates like a peackock*
> So proud of you sonz!
> I dont know whats best. The circle of de Vitos, all with different outfits and personas? ( I especially love the one on the right, hes clearly touched). Or the shy smile of Pam and her luscious lips?
> 
> *I really want to see a David Hasselhoff now*. Is it too much to ask?


#bestmom

i have work soon but will probably do this later, after i've done the washing up and took my turn of cleaning the grout, like you asked


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> *Inflates like a peackock*
> So proud of you sonz!
> I dont know whats best. The circle of de Vitos, all with different outfits and personas? ( I especially love the one on the right, hes clearly touched). Or the shy smile of Pam and her luscious lips?
> 
> I really want to see a David Hasselhoff now. Is it too much to ask?


sorry moms im so tired, can i do it tomorrow pls i promise


----------



## quesara

Comes out weird even when I try really hard :<


----------



## Surly Wurly

Silent Memory said:


>





Silent Memory said:


>


just looking back through this, how wonderful xD xD xD xD xD


----------



## Surly Wurly

quesara said:


> Comes out weird even when I try really hard :<


thats seriously, seriously cool. who is it, and is their hair really that thick? :0


----------



## Surly Wurly

Amethyst Forest said:


>


i just had a really special moment looking through this thread and discovering this xD im in quite a lot of pain now because of it xD xD xD


----------



## Surly Wurly




----------



## quesara

Surly Wurly said:


> thats seriously, seriously cool. who is it, and is their hair really that thick? :0


Thanks :3 it was just a random person in my mind, though a couple people have accused it of being a self portrait. Certainly not my intention (even though I do have thick hair, ha).


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> sorry moms im so tired, can i do it tomorrow pls i promise


Don't even mention it sonny. Whenever you fancy I'll be happy to check.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Surly Wurly said:


> i just had a really special moment looking through this thread and discovering this xD im in quite a lot of pain now because of it xD xD xD


Thank you!


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Surly Wurly said:


>


:clap:grin2:


----------



## Surly Wurly

Amethyst Forest said:


> :clap:grin2:


hey i gots ta know, is it your cat?


----------



## Surly Wurly

@dune87










oh its doing that stupid thing again with the size, the full size version is here -

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/surly-wurly-637657/albums/hmm/293354-pammiewiz.png

the hoff is in the back and i added some wizards who are getting their skirts wet


----------



## quesara

Surly Wurly said:


> @dune87
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hoff is in the back and i added some wizards who are getting their skirts wet


Oh my GOD. This is brilliant.


----------



## Surly Wurly

quesara said:


> Oh my GOD. This is brilliant.


god dam you im gonna have to put a unicorn in now



>


is that the simon and the garfunkel? i have to admit at first i thought it was tears for fears x3


----------



## RestlessNative

Surly Wurly said:


> @*dune87*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh its doing that stupid thing again with the size, the full size version is here -
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/surly-wurly-637657/albums/hmm/293354-pammiewiz.png
> 
> the hoff is in the back and i added some wizards who are getting their skirts wet


No ****ing way did you do this? Amazing!
Did the lady leave some of her hair behind on David's chest? Also is the lady a muppet? Explain this picture to me please, I've been absent.


----------



## Surly Wurly

RestlessNative said:


> No ****ing way did you do this? Amazing!
> Did the lady leave some of her hair behind on David's chest? Also is the lady a muppet? Explain this picture to me please, I've been absent.


i recommend you just follow the trail back a few pages to its origin, its a beautiful story of the love between time-travelling mother and son, and about the way that even when you feel you have reached the dizzying heights of your potential, the right person can still show you even higher paths you can follow, wherein they actually become a symbiotic part of your own self-actualisation

srsly bro just scroll back the whole thread is sick anyway

but also please look at the max size version of the pic for the sake of my ego


----------



## Surly Wurly

quesara said:


> Comes out weird even when I try really hard :<


i still love the browns in this <3 stop being mean to yourself you demented honeybadger


----------



## RestlessNative

Surly Wurly said:


> i recommend you just follow the trail back a few pages to its origin, its a beautiful story of the love between time-travelling mother and son, and about the way that even when you feel you have reached the dizzying heights of your potential, the right person can still show you even higher paths you can follow, wherein they actually become a symbiotic part of your own self-actualisation
> 
> srsly bro just scroll back the whole thread is sick anyway
> 
> but also please look at the max size version of the pic for the sake of my ego


Okay, I've got it now. But since you made Pamela Anderson look like Janice the Muppet I've decided to draw Bert and Ernie for you. If I succeed.


----------



## quesara

Surly Wurly said:


> *god dam you im gonna have to put a unicorn in now *
> 
> is that the simon and the garfunkel? i have to admit at first i thought it was tears for fears x3


I'll gladly take the blame for that addition XD

Yep. And I almost gave poor Paul a beard!

Side note: thank gawd for this thread. feels like the only safe space on the forum these days :um


----------



## Memories of Silence

Surly Wurly said:


> rasputin






> winston churchill






> charles manson



My arm was hurting when I did this one.



> david coulthard


----------



## Surly Wurly

Silent Memory said:


> My arm was hurting when I did this one.


i love these so much but this one is actually genius, i dont even know what im looking at, its amazing


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> @dune87
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh its doing that stupid thing again with the size, the full size version is here -
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/surly-wurly-637657/albums/hmm/293354-pammiewiz.png
> 
> the hoff is in the back and i added some wizards who are getting their skirts wet


----------



## gopherinferno

dune87 said:


>


oh my god that's too cute for this univeeeeeerrrsse


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


>


you are my mom and will forever be my plastic bag x,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,|






sometimes i think everyone should have a mom like you, but then i realise, no, they shouldnt. only i should be allowed a mom like you and the rest of the people can all just grovel in maggots and crap >:3


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> you are my mom and will forever be my plastic bag x,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes i think everyone should have a mom like you, but then i realise, no, they shouldnt. only i should be allowed a mom like you and the rest of the people can all just grovel in maggots and crap >:3


[oedipus complex]
<3
[/oedipus complex]

AND we have telepathy. Just today, as I was opening my fridge, I thought that this movie character is one of the creepiest ever created (before that I just thought about his gf's quote "and we'll always be freaks and we'll never be like other people").


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> [oedipus complex]
> <3
> [/oedipus complex]
> 
> AND we have telepathy. Just today, as I was opening my fridge, I thought that this movie character is one of the creepiest ever created (before that I just thought about his gf's quote "and we'll always be freaks and we'll never be like other people").


IM JUST CURIOUS

*videos you*


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Surly Wurly said:


> hey i gots ta know, is it your cat?


Yep, that's her!


----------



## Surly Wurly

Amethyst Forest said:


> Yep, that's her!


such a cutie.

your name makes me think of this gif


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Surly Wurly said:


> such a cutie.
> 
> your name makes me think of this gif


----------



## dune87




----------



## SamanthaStrange

dune87 said:


>


"I carried a watermelon"

<3


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


>


i swear i was gonna put a bonus patrick swayze in when i added the hoff, but i honestly thought youd be too young to know who he was  so i settled on the wizard archetype as being both recognizable and fun to draw.

*disturbed*


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Silent Memory said:


> My arm was hurting when I did this one.


 :lol

I literally laughed out loud. That happens a lot so it doesn't mean AS much as it probably should but still.


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> i swear i was gonna put a bonus patrick swayze in when i added the hoff, but i *honestly thought youd be too young to know who he was*  so i settled on the wizard archetype as being both recognizable and fun to draw.
> 
> *disturbed*


I am too young 0 but i do know him.
Yep. Thars creepy. As the guy with the bag (i wasnt kidding about thinking of him the same day).
No matter what, the choice of wizards and the detail of their wet dresses was a glorious marriage between realism and romanticism.


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> I am too young 0 but i do know him.
> Yep. Thars creepy. As the guy with the bag (i wasnt kidding about thinking of him the same day).
> No matter what, the choice of wizards and the detail of their wet dresses was a glorious marriage between realism and romanticism.


its getting really hard to not post embarrassing things in reply to you. god dammit woman


----------



## Surly Wurly

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> I literally laughed out loud. That happens a lot so it doesn't mean AS much as it probably should but still.


i really love that one. i mean, i love that gif so much, its so bizarre, and its like by warping his dimensions they managed to capture the transition between two of his weird expressions.

cant help feeling smug for starting this thread, so much wonderful stuff is happening here :,]


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> its getting really hard to not post embarrassing things in reply to you. god dammit woman


I love embarassing things. And i love the release of embarassing energy in the form of breathtaking portraits.

Lawrence of Arabia riding a camel? :mushy


----------



## Surly Wurly

quesara said:


> *I'll gladly take the blame for that addition* XD
> 
> Yep. And I almost gave poor Paul a beard!


reap what ye have sown!












> Side note: *thank gawd for this thread. *feels like the only safe space on the forum these days :um


We are glad that you are enjoying this vista of serenity! and remember, only surly is wurly enough =)


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> *I love embarassing* things. And i love the release of embarassing energy in the form of breathtaking portraits.
> 
> Lawrence of Arabia riding a camel? :mushy


i said that when i had been just about to post something which even shocked me. i mean...i dont know how that idea translates to you. like, if youve seen what my posting style is like...what does something have to be like for ME to think "ugh, too embarassing", and not post it? O_O eesh

anyway i dont think i can cram any more insanity into the pammy pic without marring the composition ;]


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> i said that when i had been just about to post something which even shocked me. i mean...i dont know how that idea translates to you. like, if youve seen what my posting style is like...what does something have to be like for ME to think "ugh, too embarassing", and not post it? O_O eesh
> 
> anyway i dont think i can cram any more insanity into the pammy pic without marring the composition ;]


You shouldnt have said that. Now Ill be painfully and stoically curious for the rest of my days...

You re right. This composition escalated fast ^^

Maybe in the evening Ill make Lawrence and ET riding a camel.


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> You shouldnt have said that.* Now Ill be painfully and stoically curious for the rest of my days... *
> 
> You re right. This composition escalated fast ^^
> 
> Maybe in the evening Ill make Lawrence and ET riding a camel.


im gonna be rich and famous pretty soon, so when you come meet me at a fan expo ill tell you. ;]

ill just keep a note on my phone until then.

but yeah you should do lawrence and et fo sho, did you see my frolicking unicorns? :3


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> im gonna be rich and famous pretty soon, so when you come meet me at a fan expo ill tell you. ;]
> 
> ill just keep a note on my phone until then.
> 
> but yeah you should do lawrence and et fo sho, did you see my frolicking unicorns? :3


One of them is very frolicking and springy. The other seems to be preoccupied with his tail. He seems to be concerned about it looking like a venus fly trap ready to catch a fly ^^


----------



## gopherinferno

Surly Wurly said:


>


i hate ppl who dress like this we get it you smoke weed


----------



## dune87




----------



## gopherinferno

dune87 said:


>


it's like he's looking right at me, saying, "everything's gonna be ok"


----------



## dune87

gopherinferno said:


> it's like he's looking right at me, saying, "everything's gonna be ok"


He's cosy and cuddly, unlike Lawrence ^^


----------



## gopherinferno

dune87 said:


> He's cosy and cuddly, unlike Lawrence ^^


well he's having to keep a lookout for all the crazy sh*t that could go down in the desert. mummies and scorpions and sand pirates. he doesn't have time to be comforting.


----------



## dune87

gopherinferno said:


> well he's having to keep a lookout for all the crazy sh*t that could go down in the desert. mummies and scorpions and sand pirates. he doesn't have time to be comforting.


:laugh: Don't put great ideas in my head.


----------



## gopherinferno

dune87 said:


> :laugh: Don't put great ideas in my head.


oh, certainly not. that totally wasn't my intention. at all....


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


>


im entranced by the camels expression, ill have to get back to you about this


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


>


yeah at first i thought the camel seemed indignant or aloof but i think i have it now. the camel believes fully in the sacredness and dignity of its role in in being transport for its two passengers, and so is comporting itself with all requisite gravitas and composure


----------



## gopherinferno

Surly Wurly said:


> yeah at first i thought the camel seemed indignant or aloof but i think i have it now. the camel believes fully in the sacredness and dignity of its role in in being transport for its two passengers, and so is comporting itself with all requisite gravitas and composure


i was talking about ET. you should be very embarrassed about making this mistake. it's a very big deal.

_you're gonna be walking down the street. you'll hear a voice, filled with mirth, yelling, "hey, it's that guy that thought she was talking about the camel!" roaring laughter. a can hits you, still full of soda. you get sticky. so sticky. you regret the day you were born. _

edit: dude i coulda sworn your post was a reply to my post

so now...now it's ME in the italics...now it's ME that walks a lonely road, the only one that i have ever known...


----------



## dune87

I get so excited when my works of art make people argue passionately


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Surly Wurly said:


> yeah at first i thought the camel seemed indignant or aloof but i think i have it now. the camel believes fully in the sacredness and dignity of its role in in being transport for its two passengers, and so is comporting itself with all requisite gravitas and composure


 :lol

That's just wrong!

:lol


----------



## Surly Wurly

gopherinferno said:


> i was talking about ET. you should be very embarrassed about making this mistake. it's a very big deal.
> 
> _you're gonna be walking down the street. you'll hear a voice, filled with mirth, yelling, "hey, it's that guy that thought she was talking about the camel!" roaring laughter. a can hits you, still full of soda. you get sticky. so sticky. you regret the day you were born. _


i didnt mean to quote you x /


----------



## Surly Wurly

gopherinferno said:


> i was talking about ET. you should be very embarrassed about making this mistake. it's a very big deal.
> 
> _you're gonna be walking down the street. you'll hear a voice, filled with mirth, yelling, "hey, it's that guy that thought she was talking about the camel!" roaring laughter. a can hits you, still full of soda. you get sticky. so sticky. you regret the day you were born. _


and for coming down so hard on me...why, i suggest you go take a flying leap at a sizzling sausage, you pasty and veiny harridan


----------



## gopherinferno

Surly Wurly said:


> and for coming down so hard on me...why, i suggest you go take a flying leap at a sizzling sausage, you pasty and veiny harridan


dude i'm hungry and horny so plz don't talk to me about sausage


----------



## Surly Wurly

gopherinferno said:


> dude i'm hungry


believe you



> and *horny *so plz don't talk to me about sausage


..not so much


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> I get so excited when my works of art make people argue passionately


i used to never understand how like, actors would be so open to people interpretting their work different ways. like someone could find an actors performance spinechilling while others thought it was hilarious. im like, well, you failed then, you didnt get it across the way you were trying to

but in the end the way people judge your work just tells you about THEM, rather than about your work. as long as your work is provoking SOMETHING, then you have improved the world

i wish we could skip to the bit where we know each other really well so i could get you to draw me as a satyr : /


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> i used to never understand how like, actors would be so open to people interpretting their work different ways. like someone could find an actors performance spinechilling while others thought it was hilarious. im like, well, you failed then, you didnt get it across the way you were trying to
> 
> but in the end the way people judge your work just tells you about THEM, rather than about your work. as long as your work is provoking SOMETHING, then you have improved the world
> 
> i wish we could skip to the bit where we know each other really well so i could get you to draw me as a satyr : /


Well, these are two different media. 
Art stays there after the artist has left. 
Then you have to rely on only one sense (two with the 6th sense) to figure it out. 
No one's shouting and moving around distracting you. 
You're alone with the leftover of the artist's long moments of solitude. 
I hate movies with open endings. It's one of the things that can drive me crazy.

I'll write your request in my phone. I need to gather more info about you, so my portrait will be as accurate as possible ^^


----------



## coeur_brise

Wow. You guys are so inspiring I wanted to give it a shot. I can't actually draw, I tried using the "right side of the brain" method and here's what came out. :heart

Ediy;: that should be be "tres faim" maybe not tellement.. Idk. wtevr


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> Well, these are two different media.
> Art stays there after the artist has left.
> Then you have to rely on only one sense (two with the 6th sense) to figure it out.
> No one's shouting and moving around distracting you.
> You're alone with the leftover of the artist's long moments of solitude.
> I hate movies with open endings. It's one of the things that can drive me crazy.
> *
> I'll write your request in my phone. I need to gather more info about you, so my portrait will be as accurate as possible* ^^













and i really did write that thing earlier in my phone too, although im not sure why

but yeah i do take on board your points about the differences between the media, but i still want art to be open to a lot of interpretation.

i guess the way i feel about it is more based on the way that people seldom understand their emotions. even the artist can take years to understand why their work turned out a certain way. all silly trolling aside, i honestly only figured out the other night, why i stopped singing, when i used to sing so much, years and years and years ago, and then i just stopped doing it. its embarassing to say how long ago i stopped singing, and it took me all these silly vocaroo threads to realise why that was, and what happened.  so yeah...let people think what they want, let them feel what they want, without ever having to explain it, or "be correct", because sometimes even the artist doesnt know s/he's doing. maybe the "wrong" interpretations are a necessary learning experience which we need to indulge to move forward when we finally "get it".

i do concede though that a story arc left up in the air just feels lazy, i'm with you on that. its like, are you telling me a story or what?!


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> i guess the way i feel about it is more based on the way that people seldom understand their emotions. even the artist can take years to understand why their work turned out a certain way. all silly trolling aside, i honestly only figured out the other night, why i stopped singing, when i used to sing so much, years and years and years ago, and then i just stopped doing it. its embarassing to say how long ago i stopped singing, and it took me all these silly vocaroo threads to realise why that was, and what happened.  so yeah...let people think what they want, let them feel what they want, without ever having to explain it, or "be correct", because sometimes even the artist doesnt know s/he's doing. maybe the "wrong" interpretations are a necessary learning experience which we need to indulge to move forward when we finally "get it".


^^ 
Some years ago I visited randomly this conservatory where the students showed off their dissertations - compositions. Each of them analysed their inspiration and message in a speech beforehand. It's ok, it was their dissertations and I understand why, BUT.

I wish they just let it lie there. It doesn't even have to mean something deeper. I mean, so many nice classical songs written about rivers and seasons and these kind of topics that are just boring small talk in the current times. Who cares? They're still wonderful.

Keep singing please


----------



## Surly Wurly

is this the end of this thread? someone must have got married :,,,/


srsly tho screw that im working on one


----------



## Surly Wurly

i bring you "Gandalf, Dumbledore and Santa Claus Chance Meeting in the Urology Clinic"










its showing up kinda small in my display so heres the proper version

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/surly-wurly-637657/albums/hmm/293834-gandalf.png


----------



## gopherinferno

Surly Wurly said:


> i bring you "Gandalf, Dumbledore and Santa Claus Chance Meeting in the Urology Clinic"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its showing up kinda small in my display so heres the proper version
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/surly-wurly-637657/albums/hmm/293834-gandalf.png


this provided me with my first laugh of the day o jesus


----------



## dune87

coeur_brise said:


> Wow. You guys are so inspiring I wanted to give it a shot. I can't actually draw, I tried using the "right side of the brain" method and here's what came out. :heart
> 
> Ediy;: that should be be "tres faim" maybe not tellement.. Idk. wtevr


Gosh! That's great! You need to post more of those! :laugh:



Surly Wurly said:


> is this the end of this thread? someone must have got married :,,,/


It was just your turn son, we were waiting <3



Surly Wurly said:


> i bring you "Gandalf, Dumbledore and Santa Claus Chance Meeting in the Urology Clinic"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its showing up kinda small in my display so heres the proper version
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/surly-wurly-637657/albums/hmm/293834-gandalf.png


Storytelling Gandalf stole my heart. I love how you transferred his disability in the colour of his face.


----------



## Surly Wurly

gopherinferno said:


> this provided me with my first laugh of the day o jesus


Can u say what bits yr favourite


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> Storytelling Gandalf stole my heart. I love how you transferred his disability in the colour of his face.


Well what that was, i didnt know if my drawing was good enough to distinguish gandalf from dumble, so i was working that gandalf the GREY angle, yknow? But as we were ssaying, if you want to see his ashen complexion as being related to his urinary problems, and that stimulates you or provides you with an outlet, then it only improves the value of my art. Will you stick this one on the fridge?

oh and somehow i missed @coeur_brise's wonderful "vampire unicorn loves to watch french jabba order food", please feel supported and welcome in this thread. Loved your imagination and the art is probably better than you realise


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> Will you stick this one on the fridge?


I will put it right next to my nephrologist appointment reminder ^^


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> I will put it right next to my *nephrologist *appointment reminder ^^


are you taking the piss?


----------



## Surly Wurly

gopherinferno said:


> edit: dude i coulda sworn your post was a reply to my post
> 
> so now...now it's ME in the italics...now it's ME that walks a lonely road, the only one that i have ever known...


dude, i DID reply to your post, and i posted about it, and then went back and edited my quote so that it made sense, and then you went back and edited your post because you didnt know i changed it x /

what a cluster-grope


----------



## gopherinferno

Surly Wurly said:


> dude, i DID reply to your post, and i posted about it, and then went back and edited my quote so that it made sense, and then you went back and edited your post because you didnt know i changed it x /
> 
> what a cluster-grope


pffft whatever our posts don't ever make sense anyway


----------



## gopherinferno

Surly Wurly said:


> Can u say what bits yr favourite


"urinus vexus," santa's face, everything gandalf said, the grainyass rudolf who looks like he doesn't know what the fck is goin on and is concerned about it


----------



## Surly Wurly

gopherinferno said:


> "urinus vexus," santa's face, everything gandalf said, *the grainyass rudolf who looks like he doesn't know what the fck is goin on and is concerned about it*


lol'd

...

made this face unironically: xD

ok so what dyou want in your sandwich, its 2015 and u earned it


----------



## gopherinferno

Surly Wurly said:


> lol'd
> 
> ...
> 
> made this face unironically: xD
> 
> ok so what dyou want in your sandwich, its 2015 and u earned it


haha, inside jokes, that's such a thing that never happens.

I am so fcking hungry man don't do this to me. I want a smokey juicy chicken sandwich on honey wheat, toasted, with provalone, cheddar, lettuce, onion, tomato, italian seasonings, bell pepper, honey mustard, flecks of gold, hairs from the baby jesus, and low fat mayo


----------



## Surly Wurly

gopherinferno said:


> haha, inside jokes, that's such a thing that never happens.
> 
> I am so fcking hungry man don't do this to me. I want a smokey juicy chicken sandwich on honey wheat, toasted, with provalone, cheddar, lettuce, onion, tomato, italian seasonings, bell pepper, honey mustard, flecks of gold, hairs from the baby jesus, and low fat mayo


...i SWEAR i was actually going to offer you gold leaf, honestly, no lying O_O

i have some chicken i can smoke, um, i can just put it in the oven with some pencil shavings i guess, i have mustard, um, no honey wheat bread but thats ok you wont notice, i dont have provalone but i have diazepam, cheddar checks out just fine, i have mixed herbs which smell quite italian, full fat mayo, no onion or pepper so ill give you some leek and cabbage, and instead of the baby jesus follicles ill tug out a few from my chest, before summoning my pink cloud and flying off


----------



## gopherinferno

Surly Wurly said:


> ...i SWEAR i was actually going to offer you gold leaf, honestly, no lying O_O
> 
> i have some chicken i can smoke, um, i can just put it in the oven with some pencil shavings i guess, i have mustard, um, no honey wheat bread but thats ok you wont notice, i dont have provalone but i have diazepam, cheddar checks out just fine, i have mixed herbs which smell quite italian, full fat mayo, no onion or pepper so ill give you some leek and cabbage, and instead of the baby jesus follicles ill tug out a few from my chest, before summoning my pink cloud and flying off


ok here's a picture idea. My face contorted in disgust while eating this abominable sandwich. Then another picture of 20 mins later when the diazepam has kicked in and i'm chill like jimmy buffet on quaaludes.


----------



## RestlessNative

coeur_brise said:


> Wow. You guys are so inspiring I wanted to give it a shot. I can't actually draw, I tried using the "right side of the brain" method and here's what came out. :heart
> 
> Ediy;: that should be be "tres faim" maybe not tellement.. Idk. wtevr


Why has this been ignored? I love this like I love the night breeze. It is sacred and beautiful.

*single tear*


----------



## coeur_brise

RestlessNative said:


> Why has this been ignored? I love this like I love the night breeze. It is sacred and beautiful.
> 
> *single tear*


Thanks. His slimy green jowls are moving and beautiful. If only I knew Huttese, I could tell Jabba how beautiful he really is.

@dune87, thanks. I'm not an artist but I think you win this thread with your creativity. Cheers.


----------



## Surly Wurly

gopherinferno said:


> pffft whatever our posts don't ever make sense anyway


no yours make sense to me, but mine don't


----------



## Surly Wurly

RestlessNative said:


> Why has this been ignored? I love this like I love the night breeze. It is sacred and beautiful.
> 
> *single tear*





coeur_brise said:


> Thanks. His slimy green jowls are moving and beautiful. If only I knew Huttese, I could tell Jabba how beautiful he really is.
> 
> @dune87, thanks. I'm not an artist but I think you win this thread with your creativity. Cheers.


yeah i only noticed it from dune87 quoting it, its BEAST

keep em coming folks \m/ -_- \m/

could anyone draw me frank zappa as a sexy transgender centaur? <3 no need to use these pics/angles, theyre just serving suggestions. i'd quite like to see his hair in a bun tbh, and id like the centaur to have sick abs, if thats ok


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> could anyone draw me frank zappa as a sexy transgender centaur? <3


I'm curious to see many different versions of this.
In the meanwhile, how could I ever say no?


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> I'm curious to see many different versions of this.
> In the meanwhile, how could I ever say no?


O_O

...

as i was just saying in another thread,



Surly Wurly said:


> in that case i just wanna bury my face in some cheese and go berzerk


here's looking at _you_, cheesy poof <3


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Surly Wurly said:


> no yours make sense to me, but mine don't


you dont know what i mean


----------



## quesara




----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> i'm curious to see many different versions of this.
> In the meanwhile, how could i ever say no?





quesara said:


>


oh for gods sake...

I WANT TO STAY IN THIS THREAD FOREVER


----------



## Surly Wurly

PlayerOffGames said:


> you dont know what i mean


das ist tut mir leid


----------



## Surly Wurly

i might do a zappahorse too, the first two brought me such joy. im amazed i havent succumbed to feelz-fatigue in this thread


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> here's looking at _you_, cheesy poof <3











Go ahead and make one yourself, I really want to see this


----------



## gopherinferno

Surly's gonna miss the birth of his firstborn son because of this thread. And it'll be worth it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

gopherinferno said:


> Surly's gonna miss the birth of his firstborn son because of this thread. And it'll be worth it.


 You're gonna have Surly's firstborn? What? When did this happen?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Surly Wurly said:


> das ist tut mir leid


I wouldn't say a sentence that long in a language i didn't know


----------



## Surly Wurly

PlayerOffGames said:


> I wouldn't say a sentence that long in a language i didn't know


ich kann sehr schlecht deutsch sprechen, mit kein "google translate". zwischen 1993 und...vielleicht 1998? Ich habe ein bischen deustch...gelernt? :s

in mein land gibt es viele deutsche worten, zum beispiel -

kirk = kirche

und hier man sagt "ye kenn" = "you know"

kenn = kennen

im sorry if i have created an international incident here btw, i have no idea precisely how bad my german is. but like, if we were ancient tribes in a film and we met, we'd have a scene where you all laughed at me but kind of knew what i meant all the same


----------



## Surly Wurly

WillYouStopDave said:


> You're gonna have Surly's firstborn? What? When did this happen?


relax i havent even been here 9 months, my lawyer will be having a word with Ms Inferno


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Surly Wurly said:


> ich kann sehr schlecht deutsch sprechen, mit kein "google translate". zwischen 1993 und...vielleicht 1998? Ich habe ein bischen deustch...gelernt? :s
> 
> in mein land gibt es viele deutsche worten, zum beispiel -
> 
> kirk = kirche
> 
> und hier man sagt "ye kenn" = "you know"
> 
> kenn = kennen
> 
> im sorry if i have created an international incident here btw, i have no idea precisely how bad my german is. but like, if we were ancient tribes in a film and we met, we'd have a scene where you all laughed at me but kind of knew what i meant all the same


i thought you meant you lived in germany...if you said you did i would have sent you a pm...im not sure what language you mean...too tired to check...sorry...ive lived in germany since 1996...just so you know


----------



## Surly Wurly

@quesara @dune87 @gopherinferno

DROPPIN BOMBZZZZZ OVER HERE


----------



## Surly Wurly

PlayerOffGames said:


> i thought you meant you lived in germany...if you said you did i would have sent you a pm...im not sure what language you mean...too tired to check...sorry...ive lived in germany since 1996...just so you know


nah man im not from germany, just did some deutsch back in school, ye ken


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Surly Wurly said:


> nah man im not from germany, just did some deutsch back in school, ye ken


i wouldn't have taken pics of drawing outside


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> @quesara @dune87 @gopherinferno
> 
> DROPPIN BOMBZZZZZ OVER HERE


OMG, :laugh: he's just so perverted, high and seductive!

The naughty detail in circles made me giggle and then blush because I giggled.


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> OMG, :laugh: he's just so perverted, high and seductive!
> 
> The naughty detail in circles made me giggle and *then blush because I giggled*.


i dont think anyone is going to have a better reaction than that one xD


----------



## Surly Wurly

quesara said:


>


dare i ask, what has it got in its handses? : ?


----------



## quesara

Surly Wurly said:


> @quesara @dune87 @gopherinferno
> 
> DROPPIN BOMBZZZZZ OVER HERE


Thanks for highlighting that correlation in red :x

ps you've just stolen what little innocence I still possessed :eek



Surly Wurly said:


> dare i ask, what has it got in its handses? : ?


I'll leave that up to your imagination


----------



## gopherinferno

Surly Wurly said:


> relax i havent even been here 9 months, my lawyer will be having a word with Ms Inferno


what's the fancy lawyer talk? Where i'm from you just throw down and wrestle in warthog costumes to settle any legal dispute.

Buffalo zappa looks rad as hell. That face, man. Reminds me of some creepy bird man woman hybrid creature a la monty python


----------



## Surly Wurly

gopherinferno said:


> what's the fancy lawyer talk? Where i'm from you just throw down and wrestle in warthog costumes to settle any legal dispute.


lets just make a scene here in front of the wedding thats going on over at that there church ~

ITS NOT MAI BOI! ITS FRUM THAT TIEM YOU N BODEAN WUZ SPITROASTIN CASEY AN CLEAVON GOT YOU UNAWARES FRUM BEHIND! THAT TIEM WE WOKE UP TOGETHER I JUST PUNCHED YOU IN THE FANNY WHILE YOU WUZ SLEEPIN SOES U THOUGHT I SHOWED U A GOOD TIME WHEN RILLY AH WAS DRUNK AS SKUNKS AN MY PECKER WOULDNT RISE! *wipes corner of mouth with meathand*



> Buffalo zappa looks rad as hell. That face, man. Reminds me of some creepy bird man woman hybrid creature a la monty python


...er, yeah, moving on, im shocked how the eyes turned out, and there was a bit when i was drawing when the hair looked amazing but then i ruined it x3


----------



## Surly Wurly

quesara said:


> Thanks for highlighting that correlation in red :x
> 
> ps you've just stolen what little innocence I still possessed :eek
> 
> I'll leave that up to your imagination


so...i stole your innocence and you're posting a unicorn centaur frank zappa holding a fleshlight that it uses on its own horn?! :,,,,,,,,||

can you at least tell me what that hand gesture means? did he first use magic to make a rainbowpuffcloud behind him and then he swept his arm overhead culminating in a second puffcloud on the other side of the stream?


----------



## Surly Wurly

Silent Memory said:


> I found these.  I hope I didn't insult anyone.


did you do these?! so sorry to neglect you if so x,,,,/

i think when i saw this my head was in a confused place 

they are wonderful and im a twit


----------



## Surly Wurly

think i need to start work on one...

if anyone is looking for suggestions TRY ME


----------



## gopherinferno

Surly Wurly said:


> think i need to start work on one...
> 
> if anyone is looking for suggestions TRY ME


can you draw a picture of a super intellectual anti-feminist turtle at a liquor store plz thnx


----------



## Surly Wurly

gopherinferno said:


> can you draw a picture of a super intellectual anti-feminist turtle at a liquor store plz thnx


do you know when you are doing run of the mill funnies, and when you are laying waste to whole populations in a devastating lol-o-caust? =_=

never forget, gopher bless


----------



## gopherinferno

Surly Wurly said:


> do you know when you are doing run of the mill funnies, and when you are laying waste to whole populations in a devastating lol-o-caust? =_=
> 
> never forget, gopher bless


----------



## Surly Wurly

gopherinferno said:


>


u were put on this earth 2 rek sh1t <3


----------



## Surly Wurly

flipper


----------



## Surly Wurly

bigfoot


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> flipper


it pretends to look chill and patient to be polite, but i think it secretly sulks a little bit



Surly Wurly said:


> bigfoot


he's discreet and concerned.. i think he's about to make a cracking noise :3


----------



## Surly Wurly

Lake skywinter


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> it pretends to look chill and patient to be polite, but i think it secretly sulks a little bit


yes, expert deduction as always. ill tell you why this is. dolphins feel a great deal of pressure to live up to claims of their high intelligence. many dolphins have in fact pointed out that even with humans, while many such as einstein can be capable of revolutionary thoughts, most humans are just slobs. dolphins only wish to be afforded the same right to mediocrity that humans have, but that said, they still feel a sense of disappointment in themselves, thanks to constant human propaganda about their smarts



> he's discreet and concerned.. i think he's about to make a cracking noise :3


you are close with this one, but a little off...bigfoot has actually just stepped on sh1t and is looking around to see if anyone saw. moments later he was seen walking off as if nothing had happened, finally disappearing behind a bush where he continued to rub his heel repeatedly against a thick clump of grass


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> Lake skywinter


that hair.. and that mouth  im literally enamoured with his mouth <3


----------



## Ominous Indeed

dune87 said:


> it pretends to look chill and patient to be polite, but i think it secretly sulks a little bit
> 
> he's discreet and concerned.. i think he's about to make a cracking noise :3


Hes taking a dump and then he gets concerned looking at it for some reason

they look kind of huge so I get him


----------



## dune87

someone who appeared in my living room just now
in physiognomy his assymetrically placed eyes mean that he can see both points in an argument and take both into account equally


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> someone who appeared in my living room just now
> in physiognomy his assymetrically placed eyes mean that he can see both points in an argument and take both into account equally


lmfao xD

want me to get rid of this person, and later we can try to establish their gender?


----------



## Surly Wurly

decades after the fact, ming the merciless begins to suspect that his flatmate from his college years, was flirting with him on many occasions, but he was too withdrawn and shy to notice at the time, despite crushing heavily on her. he realises that somewhere she is still alive, and probably remembers his awkward and confused reactions to her playful advances


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> lmfao xD
> 
> want me to get rid of this person, and later we can try to establish their gender?


it's a straight male, when he first came he hit on me, but now i have him stand in the corner in that pose
he's a good guy, he doesnt move now



Surly Wurly said:


> decades after the fact, ming the merciless begins to suspect that his flatmate from his college years, was flirting with him on many occasions, but he was too withdrawn and shy to notice at the time, despite crushing heavily on her. he realises that somewhere she is still alive, and probably remembers his awkward an confused reactions to her playful advances


OK
BEST.PORTRAIT.EVER
dat hair <3


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> it's a straight male, when he first came he hit on me, but now i have him stand in the corner in that pose
> *he's a good guy*, he doesnt move now


aw mann i didnt see this bit and i already dissolved him in acid : /



> OK
> BEST.PORTRAIT.EVER
> dat hair <3


the hair is your favourite bit?

...he's bald ;_;


----------

